# WATER



## GOOSEGUNNER (Aug 28, 2002)

I was up to North Dakota last year for the first time and stayed in and hunted around Medina and it was great, all the people were very friendly and very helpfull. I would like to go back to that area again this year but i heard since this summer has been so dry that alot of the pot holes have dried up. I was just wondering if that is true, and if it is, where should i head to instead. As you can probably tell I am from out of state, New Ulm MN, is where I'm from. Any help on water levels or where the ducks are would be greatly appreciated. We plan on heading out the second weekend in October and again towards the end. thanks


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You're right. Many of the smaller potholes are dry or drying out. There are still large numbers of ducks in that area. They are more concentrated and the hunters are going to be more concentrated as well. Start where you know the area as with Medina. You may need to scout more than in the past but there should be good hunting in that area.


----------



## GOOSEGUNNER (Aug 28, 2002)

THANKS ALOT FIELDHUNTER. WE KIND OF GOT TO KNOW THE AREA LAST YEAR AND FOUND SOME HONEY HOLES AND PLAN ON TRYING THEM AGAIN THIS YEAR. WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE AROUND KULM? WE ALSO HUNTED DOWN THERE A LITTLE BIT LAST YEAR.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GG;

Kulm is really dry. Seems the like the further you get from I-94 to the south the drier it gets. Devils Lake got a lot more big rains late in the summer and might be better from the Medina area towards DL. LikeI said before just spend a day and drive 400 miles or so. There'll be plenty of action when you find a concentration.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The northern part of the state is full of water! There's a lot of standing water in fields. Water, water everywhere! What did the southern part of the state get with all these recent rains?

One of the ducks sloughs I hunted last year was an old cow pasture and had a rock pile that stuck three feet above the surface the last couple falls...I drove by it yesterday and I only the very tip of it was visible. Water levels are very high right now, next spring should be excellent for ducks as southern Canada recieved a lot of rain as well.


----------

